
Google’s Dueling Neural Networks Spar to Get Smarter, No Humans Required - tonybeltramelli
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/googles-dueling-neural-networks-spar-get-smarter-no-humans-required/
======
ceautery
Without opening it, I'm sure the article is less Skynet-ish than the title
suggests. My knee-jerk reaction, though, is "Do you want robot overlords?
Because THIS is how you get robot overlords!"

